# Affirmative Action



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I have to write a paper for school on affirmative action. I was interested to know what everyone's opinion was of it.

My opinion is that affirmative action is "reverse discrimination".

Why should I not be accepted into a certain school or not be hired for a job just because I am white? Shouldn't rewards be based on acheivements and not on skin color?

Replies are appreciated.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> My opinion is that affirmative action is "reverse discrimination".


 I agree . 
Who decides when things are at a "happy balance"?


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

I also agree with you two

I think that individuals should be chosen for a job or accepted into school based on their qualifications. Don't get me wrong i'm all for an ethnically balanced work place but i also want to be working with the best. Bottomline is if you are the most qualified then you should be getting the job, who cares about skin color.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

strongly agreed


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

O.K. so to add to the question, If affirmative action is so strongly contested, why does it still exsist?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Because of the outcry from people who do have to rely on affirmitave action rather than working their asses off.

Not to mention there's 4 people on a piranha site agreeing with you....not all 250 million americans.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I guess I'll play devil's advocate on this one. . .

Affirmative Action seems more of an antiquated notion to most people. It is obvious that it was needed at a time in our nation's history where racism and discrimination was openly practiced and went un-punished. Now it seems this is no longer the norm but rather the exception. Therefore it seems reasonable to "do away with" affirmative action. Many would still argue this is not so.

Ignoring the very valid argument to the romantic idea that racism and discrimination no longer exist in detrimental forms, one can observe the state of many minorities. This can even be observed as a passive/indirect form of discrimination. To any individual acquainted with a ghetto type area( watts, compton, harlem, etc), they know of the palpable poverty and despair that pervades everything. They know of the LOW levels of education in these areas. They know of the average life span of a young male. They know of LOW amount of city/state/government spending that goes into these areas. They know of ubiquitous sub-morals and standards that are in these areas. For one beginning in this area would be akin as one starting a 5 mile race, 5 miles before the beginning. 
This is just one of the popular arguments for aa.

To the argument that aa is not needed and does not work, there are also many counter examples. Consider the ethnicity of the top CEO's in America. Less 2% are non-white/asian. Consider the population densities of ethnicities versus the median income of that area. Consider the median level of education of minorities versus whites. Consider the median pay rates of minorities vs whites. In all of these you will see a tremendous amount of inequality. AA may/or may not be needed for discrimination( as stated above, we will not address this issue) but it is clear it is needed for the growing chasm between the races in virtually every area. 
( food for thought-Many of the top white house execs.( colin powell to name one) and business ceos are the products of aa.)

So in conclusion, I am not saying I am for or against aa but you should consider the greater scope of this argument; not just that aa addresses discrimination or reverse discrimination. and if you do decide to go against aa, you really should address counter examples to the aforementioned arguments for aa.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

One day white people will be the minority we all take turns in this. It was the blacks long ago and the indians, now it is becoming white people. Affirmative action is okay to an extent. They should be helping everyone out though not just saying hey I am black I deserve everything more than you because you are russian. My people are still hella opressed. Hitler gave germans a bad name. If I tell people I am russian which I am a lot of. I get called a commy often. As long as you help everybody out and not discriminate than it is cool. Affirmative action right now is basically segregating things again especially when they first started up. I don't think it is right unless they change some of their rules and ways. Otherwise they promote segregation only they are the superior beings the only superior being is God and he made all different colors of people.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

strongly against it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I think people should get a job based on there qualifications not skin color. The color of there skin will not help them preform their job one bit, so why should it be considered?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I think people should get a job based on there qualifications not skin color. The color of there skin will not help them preform their job one bit, so why should it be considered?


 Couldnt agree more!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Minorites do get discriminated in life and that is a fact. Whites don't get discrimanted that much in employment as minorties do. In employment, minorities will not get hired because of their skin color. That is why affirmative action is there to help people to not get discriminated against. In any case, whites want all the chances they can have in life so they oppose affirmative action and they call it bad.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

I think affirmative action is a crutch for people who lack the education to be competitive in the workplace.

Asians are a minority, but I'm willing to bet few companies hired an Asian just to fill their goverment requirements for diversity. The companies hire them because the Asian applicants are well educated and ambitious.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> I think people should get a job based on there qualifications not skin color. The color of there skin will not help them preform their job one bit, so why should it be considered?


 I believe affirmative action is all about making sure the EMPLOYER hires/doesn't hire because of skin color.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

killem killem all show no mercy, take affirmative action and kill


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't know enough about the subject to say if I am for or against it. But I do think it's funny that less than 2% of CEO's in America are not white, but white people make affirmitave action more of an issue than anybody (in my experiences). I don't see why it would bother people so much, I dont think there's a white person out there starving because a black person 'stole' their job







especially not due to AA.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just stirring things up again. . .



> I think people should get a job based on there qualifications not skin color. The color of there skin will not help them preform their job one bit, so why should it be considered?


A very valid point and in an ideal world, quality of work and not skin color should be the measuring stick used to judge wether or not one should be hired. But unfortunately, most minorities are not even given the opportunity to become qualified. And to become "qualified" for a minority is exceedingly more difficult than for a white( generally and statistically speaking of course).



> I think affirmative action is a crutch for people who lack the education to be competitive in the workplace.
> 
> Asians are a minority, but I'm willing to bet few companies hired an Asian just to fill their goverment requirements for diversity. The companies hire them because the Asian applicants are well educated and ambitious.


Unfortunately, some do use this as a crutch and or/excuse to become hired or not become a competent employee/individual. Definitely, there needs to be effort on both sides. But AA shouldn't be dismissed due to the error of the few.

This is true in terms of employement of Asians if you look at the stats. This brings up an interesting twist. Should AA be culturally applied now?



> killem killem all show no mercy, take affirmative action and kill


i'm just disturbed by this one.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

strongly against affirmative action...and to the people that complain about living in the "ghetto" and not being able to get an education and doing better for themselves thats bullshit man. my parents grew up poorer than those bastards..living in the ghetto's of the U.S is luxurious to people in third world countries. my parents came here with nothing but the shirts on thier backs and the shoes on thier feet. also with a fifth grade education and never complained...they worked hard and did what they had to do...if that meant working ten times harder then the "white man" then well thats what they had to do...

black, white, red, or yellow, doesnt matter..green is the almighty color..a racist white man will hire a black/hispanic/asian man over another white man if he can make more money. so do away with affirmative action


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

affirmative action is just bs, for some reason people don't think that racism can be directed at white people, so thats why it is still around, because who is the only group of people not helped by affirmative action? white people! why is that considered ok?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Because white people are not the people being discriminated against as a whole in job interviews and the workplace. Not saying I am for affirmitive action at all, but come on, minorities (and women) make less for doing the same work, and have a tougher time finding jobs. But still white people find the time to complain about affirmitive action? And yes I know whites can be discriminated against, but who has more control and does more of it.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

so its ok to turn the tables now? because now it appears to me that white people are the main ones being discriminated because of affirmative action.......same with getting into college, if i aced the sat and had all 4.0's through high school, some guy that was half as smart as me could get in before me because he is a "minority", i don't really think anyone is a minority anymore, so they need to stop complaining


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

That's the hypothetical argument, but who does it really happen to? I'm sure if you have the scores and GPA and you are white you can get into the school you want. Not to mention the fact that white people on the whole are much better prepared to pay for college. This is the reason why we recently have Ivy league schools going out of their way to lower tuition for minorities and giving them extra monies for poor people (Harvard) on their own having nothing to do with affirmitive action. You don't think anyone is a minority??? How does that make any sense? Sorry but there's a reason why nobody's buying the I'm a white man and I'm being discriminated against argument


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

I was saying that we are becoming less and less a majority and that pretty soon there will be no minorities because there won't be a majority.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

it really doesn't matter to me if minorities don't have money to pay for college, because i have none at all, thats what loans are for, anyone who goes to college and gets a good enough job will be able to pay those loans off


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

The government must also award a certain number of labor contracts to contractors based on nationality or skin color as well, even if they are not the cheapest.
Shouldn't contracts be awarded on bids, experience and quality of work?


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i agree with you there too, this whole country is getting taken over by liberals


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

asians are the smallest minority group in america but affirmitive action is used against us...colleges across america let hispanics and blacks with lower scores get in before asians..why? we are a minority like they are...the difference is we work harder, and it shows..so asians from poor families just like hispanics and blacks cant get into tthier college of choice because there arent enought blacks and hispanics?? ludicrous







so what is affirmative action really? we are minorities too but it seems like its for blacks and hispanics only


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

ChosenOne22, that is a POWERFUL statement that I may add to my paper.
Has this happened to you personally? I find your post very interesting.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

try searching the web for articals about it cooldudectd


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

My bad dbl. post


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Just stirring things up again. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why cant minorities become qualified? They can go to public school just like i did. Go to higher education with the help of finacial aid, and student loans. The problem is it isnt exactly easy to follow this road. It takes allot of hard work and dedication to actually get that far. But by all means nothing his "holding" them back from become qualified.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

That affirmative action is total BS! If you make it you can make it end of story no matter what race or where you come from. If you cant dont complain! All that black people saying its unfair that they cant get in or any other race saying that is just using that as a crutch. Sure they get in a better school because of affrimitive action but will they really survive in that school? I know many people who got in a better school because of afrimitive action and they fucken suck in school. Smoke weed all day, ditching school, barely getting by!

If you ask me, too much racial tension is around. IE: Blacks always using the salvery days as a weapon. In fact they are abusing it. What ever happen to the Chinese people in the railroad or the irish in salve building and railroads? They dont complain. They just took it and went on. But why do the blacks get all upset. Its all in the past. Whats done is done. If you really want to get out of a bad situation then work harder.

Let the people who really deserve to go to a better school than letting a person get into a better school not because of their good grades but because of their race! :







:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i think they need affirmative action in the nba...


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their opinions! The input of the Pfury members has been most helpful in trying to figure out where people stand on this topic.

What I have found is that some people are against aa, but when asked in person are afraid to say so. They fear that some may view them as bigoted or racist. This forum has been a platform for people to express their true feelings about the subject.

Keep the comments rolling, members!


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Connie Chung the news lady got into TV news because Affirmative Action in the 1970s. I read her biography. She said if it was not for Affirmative Action she probably would not be a newscaster. I am Asian so I am for Affirmative Action for minorities.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

affirmative action in the 70's? yes!! nowadays...c'mon now..thats my opinion and im asian too


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

But the question is---

Was Connie Chung the best person for the job when she was hired?


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> But the question is---
> 
> Was Connie Chung the best person for the job when she was hired?


 good question..but if she wasnt would she still be around today? hmmmmmm so she must be :laugh:


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> But the question is---
> 
> Was Connie Chung the best person for the job when she was hired?


 It does not matter if she was the best person or not. A white person can get hired somewhere else, easily. A minority would be discriminated against at most places. Without Affirmative Action, if you have a white person and a minority competeing for a job, the white person would get the job regardless of who is more qualified. That is a true fact in life because whites are the majority and they probably do most of the hiring. Whites tend to stick with their own kind and hire their own kind. That is why Affirmative Action is there, to help minorities get hired.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

okay... lets just say afrimitive action should be used/practice moderatly. School and education should no use affimitive action while jobs..... its hard to say. Sometimes, you just have to get the right person including the media. But im all for against affrimitve action educational wise.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> i think they need affirmative action in the nba...


 Wow wouldnt that be something!







Wonder why there isnt a problem there?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

haha imagine short lil chinese guys running up and down the court.... unless they ahve great handles the game will be weak.... we need the tall peple to dunk and stuff


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

still necessary...if you don't think it is, then you're lucky.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Why cant minorities become qualified? They can go to public school just like i did. Go to higher education with the help of finacial aid, and student loans. The problem is it isnt exactly easy to follow this road. It takes allot of hard work and dedication to actually get that far. But by all means nothing his "holding" them back from become qualified.


The main reasoning goes along with my previous analogy to a minority starting a race. They are already born into a humongous disparity in terms of situation, location, and priviledge that their path to become qualified is much more obstacle ridden. Due to this, the gov should continue AA to help them make up some of that disparity, since after all, it was white America who created that disparity to begin with. But you are right, nothing is holding them back persay. I agree with you, it seems too many people( whites and minorities) have grand dreams that require little to no work.

All this stuff is very interesting. I love having these kinds of think sessions.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Minorites do get discriminated in life and that is a fact. Whites don't get discrimanted that much in employment as minorties do. In employment, minorities will not get hired because of their skin color. That is why affirmative action is there to help people to not get discriminated against. *In any case, whites want all the chances they can have in life so they oppose affirmative action and they call it bad.*


You think so?! HA! Every place Ive taken an application from to apply for a job says, "Persons of color, men and others of traditionally underrepresented groups are strongly encouraged to apply." Why do they need to even state that in the first place? Basically its saying if your white, but a person of a different ethnicity applys for this job, were going to pick them over you. Why should ethnicity matter when it comes to employment, or anything in life?!

As for your last comment, Ive highlighted in bold, thats total BS. Do we not deserve the same amount of chances in life as those people of different ethnicities?! Give me a break.

You know whats even more difficult is finding scholarships. I see a plethora of scholarships out there for people of all ethnicities, but whites. I think I may have found one scholarship and it was for anyone of Welsh decent, and that was it. I think scholarships should be based upon academic achievement or based upon the activities you were in. IE: sports. Not upon your skin color.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

It's the perception of being "equal" many times I think. Never gave it too much thought to be honest, don't worry about that too much around here I suppose.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

the only people i think deserves anything from this country are native americans...i agree about giving them free scholarships to college


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> the only people i think deserves anything from this country are native americans...i agree about giving them free scholarships to college


 Why give gov't money, that is made by present-day American citizens, to those who werent directly affected by what we did to their ancestors?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Denver said:


> Because white people are not the people being discriminated against as a whole in job interviews and the workplace. Not saying I am for affirmitive action at all, but come on, minorities (and women) make less for doing the same work, and have a tougher time finding jobs. But still white people find the time to complain about affirmitive action? And yes I know whites can be discriminated against, but who has more control and does more of it.


 this is not a true statement, im not saying whites have a harder tiem getting jobs but companies are more inclined to have a more racially diverse employees because of government incentives for have large numbers of minorities working for them..

and it seems like blacks have become much more discriminative than whites if4 a middle class or even lower class white person walked through a middle to low class all black neighbor hood hed get shot beat up harrassed robbed you name it, if it was the other way around chances are nothing bad would happen to the black guy, but the whites in the neighbor hood might start locking there doors and making sure the car was alarmed but thats about it..


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> ChosenOne22 said:
> 
> 
> > the only people i think deserves anything from this country are native americans...i agree about giving them free scholarships to college
> ...


 currently the government does give away scholarships to anyone who can prove they have native blood....

it does affect them..thier land is gone...culture gone...language gone...ways of life all gone...thier were plenty of native americans hundreds of years ago...but i bet you $100 on any given day you will not see one of full blood walking down main st. ..why?? hmmm

most of the native americans live on crappy reservations anyways..worst then any project in new york or L.A....the the odds of them going to college is slim...ahhh those smart gov't officials..they knew better to say something they wont gain from *sigh*
saying we will give them scholarship sounds good but in the end they knew it wouldnt be used often.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Everyone says whites get all the oppurtunities....what about those poor white "trash"??

I don't think AA is important for people from the poor ghettos. It's THEIR choice to use the past as a weapon, it's their choice not to work hard. Why deny oppurtunities for many because of the incompetence of some?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ChosenOne22 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > ChosenOne22 said:
> ...


 Why dont we just give everyone a free check for money because somewhere along the way somebody has f*cked with their ancestors. Come on, whats done is done. We cant change what our ancestors did to other's ancestor's. All we can do is change what we do today and what we plan in the future.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > Because white people are not the people being discriminated against as a whole in job interviews and the workplace. Not saying I am for affirmitive action at all, but come on, minorities (and women) make less for doing the same work, and have a tougher time finding jobs. But still white people find the time to complain about affirmitive action? And yes I know whites can be discriminated against, but who has more control and does more of it.
> ...


 I agree about companies hiring due to government incentives, but if it wasn't for affirmitive action, a lot of those minorities probably would not be hired. It's just a fact. As for the rest of what you said, that is nothing but pure stereotyping.
I still don't understand why this bothers people so much. I haven't heard of any white person not being able to get a job due to affirmitive action. I know I personally haven't had any problems. Therefore, if it's not affecting you, why worry about it? It's just a fact of life that some people aren't born with a silver spoon so to speak. And frankly it seems to me most of the people who say just to work your way out of it, are the people who didn't have to work very hard to get where they are...not everybody who's born in the ghetto and may be smart can still get into college and get great jobs, and that's not even bringing discrimination into it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 Affirmative action has affected me as to what high school I was able to go to and where I could get hired for a part time job. The whole system/idea just blows when applied out in the real world...it was better off as an idea.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Affirmitive action is a joke,it only applies to certain people


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


 How? I'd love to hear the specifics.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yeah, are the public high schools in your area really shitty or something?

As long as you work hard and get good grades I don't see how affirmative action played a role in going to a private school...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Affirmative action has affected me as to what high school I was able to go to and where I could get hired for a part time job. The whole system/idea just blows when applied out in the real world...it was better off as an idea.
> ...


 On which part?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

On both, how do you know affirmitive action prevented you from going to a certain school, and prevented you from getting a certain job?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why dont we just give everyone a free check for money because somewhere along the way somebody has f*cked with their ancestors. Come on, whats done is done. We cant change what our ancestors did to other's ancestor's. All we can do is change what we do today and what we plan in the future.


I agree with this staement, What year will it be when we can finally say, "ok we have made up for the way our ancestors treated African americans, Native americans etc....." ?









Just because our ancestors mistreated certain ethnic groups doesnt mean we should be indebted to them for the remander of human existance!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> On both, how do you know affirmitive action prevented you from going to a certain school, and prevented you from getting a certain job?


 For school, I was sent a letter telling me basically due to affirmative action laws they couldnt allow me into the school because they had already met their quota for white people even though it was a public school and it was closer to me.

For work, they did pretty much the same thing.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Whoa whoa whoa....are public school even ALLOWED to do that?!

I thought if youre within the vicinity you couldn't be denied entry...


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Well I'd have to know where you are to pull up the laws, but technically, that would be discrimination if they did that. At least most places that I've heard of.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....are public school even ALLOWED to do that?!
> 
> I thought if youre within the vicinity you couldn't be denied entry...


 Exactly. As for the job, I don't see why they would tell you that. If you don't get a job you normally aren't given a reason as to why...at least in my experiences.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> Well I'd have to know where you are to pull up the laws, but technically, that would be discrimination if they did that. At least most places that I've heard of.


 Well, I wasnt the only white person being denied, but when people of other ethnicities wanted to go, they got accepted.

Yeah its discrimination...but its legalized descrimination, what can you really do?


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm sorry but that makes no sense whatsoever. That's why a public school is called a public school, because anyone in the public can go there. Sounds pretty fishy to me. If it was a private school I could buy it, but private schools are private and therefore have every right to deny you for any reason they choose.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Believe what you want to, but I wasnt the only one white person being denied and getting the same letter.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

That's crazy, where are you from? Can you post a copy of it?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Denver said:


> I'm sorry but that makes no sense whatsoever. That's why a public school is called a public school, because anyone in the public can go there. Sounds pretty fishy to me. If it was a private school I could buy it, but private schools are private and therefore have every right to deny you for any reason they choose.


 Dude,
whats your deal with Miss Nat ????
I really not trying to start anything with ya , but I think you should ease up on her .
she has always told the truth about things she has talked about, so why would she lie about this subject ?
You know she runs the show around here right and is highly respected in the forums.......
So do us all a favor and show her some .......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Denver said:


> That's crazy, where are you from? Can you post a copy of it?


 this was back in 1999 and it happened to my bro too back in 1994. Im from the bay area of California. I dont have the letter anymore.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but that makes no sense whatsoever. That's why a public school is called a public school, because anyone in the public can go there. Sounds pretty fishy to me. If it was a private school I could buy it, but private schools are private and therefore have every right to deny you for any reason they choose.
> ...


 It dpesn't sound like he was picking on Ms_Natt...in his later post he expressed sincere amazment....not like he was suspicious or anything, Harley.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri Posted: Mar 23 2004, 05:01 PM
> 
> QUOTE (Denver @ Mar 23 2004, 04:56 PM)
> On both, how do you know affirmitive action prevented you from going to a certain school, and prevented you from getting a certain job?
> ...


Queenie, I thought you were part Native American?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Denver said:
> ...


 Ck........








sup homie..........

it was all of the posts not necesarily one .......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > Ms_Nattereri Posted: Mar 23 2004, 05:01 PM
> >
> > QUOTE (Denver @ Mar 23 2004, 04:56 PM)
> > On both, how do you know affirmitive action prevented you from going to a certain school, and prevented you from getting a certain job?
> ...


 Cherokee yes, but Im more white than anything else


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Ms_Natt, I have an aquaintence who appears to be a caucasian lady; however, she was able to prove her native american ancestry and was awarded a scholarship at San Jose State. She's a principal at one of the local catholic schools in the east bay.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but that makes no sense whatsoever. That's why a public school is called a public school, because anyone in the public can go there. Sounds pretty fishy to me. If it was a private school I could buy it, but private schools are private and therefore have every right to deny you for any reason they choose.
> ...


 I never said she was lying. You have to admit those are some strange claims though. I'm not hating on her, it's just sometimes people say things to prove a point that may or may not necessarily be true. Just because someone is well respected doesn't mean they should always be believed.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Denver said:


> You have to admit those are some strange claims though. I'm not hating on her, it's just sometimes people say things to prove a point that may or may not necessarily be true. Just because someone is well respected doesn't mean they should always be believed.


I dont think that they are strange at all , things happen like that .......

Miss Natt dosent need to prove anything , she is a veteran around here......



> Just because someone is well respected doesn't mean they should always be believed.


and ?
well if you knew her the way i did you wouldnt think the way you do ........

You know i respect alot of your views on america and I started to have respect for ya , i was going to flame the people that flamed you in that thread but the more i see your bs in this thread makes me think different ..........

You got 31 posts right ?
try looking around alittle more before you start making acusations about whos telling the truth and who is'nt


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Denver said:


> I never said she was lying. You have to admit those are some strange claims though. I'm not hating on her, it's just sometimes people say things to prove a point that may or may not necessarily be true. Just because someone is well respected doesn't mean they should always be believed.


 Actually, in this very post you are implying that she's not telling the truth. Or rather that we should not believe her. How is it a strange claim? This kind of thing happens every day, not unusual I'm sorry to say. Nobody ever said the real world had to make sense.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

Listen guys, I'm not trying to start an argument here. I'll just say this, since I was so interested in her claim, I have spent hours trying to find any information that would back it up. This was last night and this morning. Luckily in my job I have a lot of resources to find information on laws such as this. I have found nothing to back up the claim. So, I am not saying that it is not possible, I would just love to read about it.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah, thats really interesting if its true, i'd love to know the name of that school.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Denver said:
> 
> 
> > On both, how do you know affirmitive action prevented you from going to a certain school, and prevented you from getting a certain job?
> ...


----------

